# Denton and Sasquatch Show #101



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Race baiting continues from Liberals as they demean America, demand reparations and in Britain actually arrest people who try to expose the truth. Also we give you a heaping helping of Weird News.

Denton and Sasquatch Show #101 ? Denton and Sasquatch


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK. Let me make this clear. I am not a racist. All people equally annoy me. That being said, I am OK with being white. I am OK with my family's heritage, including participating in the Civil War on the side of the Confederacy. I don't owe anyone a damned thing but my love, according to the Bible.
Now, having said that, remember while they are shutting down the voices of Tommy Robinson (by throwing him in jail) and Faith Goldy, they will eventually come for you if you aren't liberal enough.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice mixture of serious and humourous, guys. Happy Holiday.

P.S. That new outro music belongs in the Weird News category.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> OK. Let me make this clear. I am not a racist. All people equally annoy me. That being said, I am OK with being white. I am OK with my family's heritage, including participating in the Civil War on the side of the Confederacy. I don't owe anyone a damned thing but my love, according to the Bible.
> Now, having said that, remember while they are shutting down the voices of Tommy Robinson (by throwing him in jail) and Faith Goldy, they will eventually come for you if you aren't liberal enough.


IMO, Robert E. Lee was the better man. Grant couldn't hold a candle to him.

Abraham Lincoln never liked slavery. He wasn't an abolitionist, but he was willing to take the slaves (who escaped to the North) as soldiers. But he never believed blacks should have equal rights.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> IMO, Robert E. Lee was the better man. Grant couldn't hold a candle to him.
> 
> Abraham Lincoln never liked slavery. He wasn't an abolitionist, but he was willing to take the slaves (who escaped to the North) as soldiers. But he never believed blacks should have equal rights.


 @Annie

I hear what you are saying regarding the differences between Robert E Lee and Ulysses S. Grant but I urge you to look at what Grant actually did to overcome his failures.

I say this often to young people, many of whom look at me like I am an old dinosaur and probably do not understand what I am saying, but sometime the measure of a person is not in how that person handles the successes but how he handles his failures.

Robert E Lee and his entire family have United States Hero/Patriot status with me, I will admit. But Ulysses S. Grant is equally an American Hero and Patriot and embodies certain characteristics that "Ordinary Men" have. He overcame a crapload of bad things.

I am a Southerner. I often refer to the US War that began in 1861 as the War of Northern Aggression. But I also can see the historic greatness that U.S. Grant holds. And keep in mind, "At Appomattox Court House, who surrendered to who?"


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I think I found your weather girl. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

patrioteer said:


> I think I found your weather girl. :tango_face_grin:
> 
> View attachment 78450


LOLOLOLOLOL!!!! That's a good one! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> @Annie
> 
> I hear what you are saying regarding the differences between Robert E Lee and Ulysses S. Grant but I urge you to look at what Grant actually did to overcome his failures.
> 
> ...


As any good Southerner knows, Lee didn't surrender. Grant stole Lee's sword and Lee was too much of a gentleman to ask for it back.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

How can you not be outraged over this?

The mother of common law is dead. Sharia killed her.

Right-wing activist Tommy Robinson reportedly jailed after filming outside child grooming trial | Fox News

https://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/12378/tommy-robinson-injustice


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Slippy Okay, but I still like Lee the best. It was too bad about his statue last year.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> @Slippy Okay, but I still like Lee the best. It was too bad about his statue last year.


I do not support the government using my tax dollars to erect a statue of anyone. Subsequently, I do not support any government spending tax dollars to take down any statue that they spent my money to erect.
Additionally, any person who attempts to take down a statue that the government has already erected, well they should be tried and convicted and fined for the costs.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I do not support the government using my tax dollars to erect a statue of anyone. Subsequently, I do not support any government spending tax dollars to take down any statue that they spent my money to erect.
> Additionally, any person who attempts to take down a statue that the government has already erected, well they should be tried and convicted and fined for the costs.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe this statue was funded by the National Sculpture Society, which is paid for by private donations. It was a beautiful piece of artwork.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> How can you not be outraged over this?
> 
> The mother of common law is dead. Sharia killed her.
> 
> ...


Denton, your reporting of the event was the first I'd heard of it. How can a judge legally do this? Don't they have Habeus Corpus there? If he can, the law needs to be changed.

I see part of the problem as the people in that country have allowed themselves to be disarmed. They have no final recourse to violent revolt, as we in the US do. If a judge would try that crap here, first he'd get some notes reminding him 'we know where your family lives', then if necessary, rifle fire from 1200 yards out. The judges know this, that's why they don't try riding roughshod over us. Those who say this cannot happen here, look up Bundy Ranch and BLM.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Denton, your reporting of the event was the first I'd heard of it. How can a judge legally do this? Don't they have Habeus Corpus there? If he can, the law needs to be changed.
> 
> I see part of the problem as the people in that country have allowed themselves to be disarmed. They have no final recourse to violent revolt, as we in the US do. If a judge would try that crap here, first he'd get some notes reminding him 'we know where your family lives', then if necessary, rifle fire from 1200 yards out. The judges know this, that's why they don't try riding roughshod over us. Those who say this cannot happen here, look up Bundy Ranch and BLM.


To think that we took a lot from the English legal system.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe this statue was funded by the National Sculpture Society, which is paid for by private donations. It was a beautiful piece of artwork.


I agree it was a beautiful statue. Now it makes me wonder why the thugs were not arrested for destruction of private property? More jailtime and fines would stop some of these assaults on property.


----------

